# Dallas Mavericks vs Charlotte Bobcats (March 20th)



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<center>*

















Dallas Mavericks (42-22) vs Charlotte Bobcats (12-50)

Starting Lineups:





































vs.




































<center>


Key Reserves






























Daniels | Van Horn | Armstrong | Bradley






























Hart | Caroll | Alexander | Ely


Key Matchup:








vs








</center>
*

*Season Series*
Dallas Mavericks 105-99 Charlotte Bobcats 
1-0

Injured Reserve
*Dallas Mavericks*
Jerry Stackhouse -- Strained Right Groin
Erick Dampier -- Stress fracture in right foot
Tariq Abdul-Wahad -- Left knee tenditis
*Charlotte Bobcats* 
Gerald Wallace -- Bruised Ribs
Kareem Rush -- Sprained left MCL
Tamar Slay -- Injured left foot


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

This better be a blowout. I would be really dissappointed if it is not. 
109-90 Mavs


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

It won't be a blowout because whilist Damp will be out, thats just fact ATM. Eiither way will win, but without Damp the scorelines will be much closer. Mavs to win 103-97.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Mavs should easily win:

Dallas 108
Charlotte 91


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Inside the Bobcats

Perfect leaders: Coach and GM Bernie Bickerstaff may be the perfect person to lead the Bobcats through their infancy. One of his toughest decisions will come this off-season, however, when the Bobcats decide how much loot to sink into point guard Brevin Knight, who is having his best season as a pro at the bargain price of $1 million.
Briefly: They had lost 18 of their last 20 games entering Friday night's visit to San Antonio. ... Defense has been a major problem as they surrendered 112 or more in four consecutive games in the last week.

Inside the Mavericks

Slow starters: Nothing has been more certain of late than a slow start by the Mavericks. They have been outscored in the first quarter in nine of the last 10 games. The average score after 12 minutes: 25.9-22.1. Not surprisingly, they're 5-5 in that span.

Briefly: Offense has been a concern of late. They have scored under 100 points in five of their last nine games and are averaging barely 97 points in that span. ... They got a much-needed day of rest Friday with orders to stay away from the gym.

Key matchup

Dirk Nowitzki vs. Emeka Okafor: When the teams met in Charlotte, Okafor had a huge night with 24 points and 15 rebounds. While he's being pressed by Chicago's Ben Gordon and Luol Deng for rookie of the year honors, there's no doubting Okafor's ability to be an anchor for years to come for the Bobcats. Nowitzki hasn't looked himself the last two weeks because of a knee problem.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Click here to bet on this upcoming match with the points you earn by posting


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Ok now I know we will win this game. We might come out playing bad, but that is the effect of losing Nelson. Players will be sad. But they should be used to playing with AJ


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

130- 90. Mavs respond heavily to Nellie's resignation.


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

The mavs will come out energized with the new coach, look for them to take this game with relative ease. 
Prediction Mavs win
101-96

OT: About the betting points, does it mean that u get points only if mavs win by +12?

EDIT: Now +14


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

great looking game thread too, is it a certainty that Henderson will start?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Now with a little bit of extra motivation (why should we need it) there shouldn't be a question about this one. 103-94.


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Dirk is going crazy


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

That was probably the most productive I've seen Bradley in a while, 
4pts/4rb/1blk in 2 mins. Not too bad.


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

A small run by charlotte, good timeout by Avery. We need to limit Bogans he's already hit 2 3's, if he heats up it could be a nightmare for the Mavs.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

soulhunter_67 said:


> A small run by charlotte, good timeout by Avery. We need to limit Bogans he's already hit 2 3's, if he heats up it could be a nightmare for the Mavs.


Stick Josh Howard on him!

Mavericks are already outrebounding Charlotte by 12!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Devin Harris, is *already* in..GASP

How in the name of Earth did we let the Bobcats go on a 10-2 run on us :curse:


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

And after a terrific start to the quarter, we're losing to the bobcats


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

OH GOD josh with his second offensive foul!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Down 4 to the Bobcats! Dayumn...

Josh has 6/6

Dirk has 12 points in the first quarter


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

We have 22 more rebounds than the Bobcats, Finley almost has as many rebounds as them. Yet, we're up 2?


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

yeah we're rebounding great, but we've also turned it over 9 times. We shouyld really be up by more


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Damn it, another small run by Charlotte and its another tied game.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

soulhunter_67 said:


> Damn it, another small run by Charlotte and its another tied game.



Why can't we just put this horrible team out?


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Dirk needs to be shooting HEAPS more. He's only had 2shots in the last 10 minutes


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

soulhunter_67 said:


> Dirk needs to be shooting HEAPS more. He's only had 2shots in the last 10 minutes


Very true, and considering he ha 20 points in the first half he should be getting way more. Hopefully AJ will set the guys straight


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I have no idea. We haven't all season. It'd seem we'd give a strong effort tonight with Nelson resigning. Hopefully Johnson whips them into shape.


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Nice and one by Daniels


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Still fairly close, it could still go either way. It's time for Avery to take the game over.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

daniels needs to re-braid his hair


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

I like the fro, its characteristic. Theres less 'afro'd' players than one with braids.


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Pavel


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Oh he didnt get to do anything


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Good win by the Mavs, 
Dirk had a good night offensively, although he rebounded poorly.
Finley had 10 boards which was nice considering his horrific shooting night.
Bradley had a decent night with 9/10 and 4blocks.
Terry was the only productive point guard with 18/9
Josh had a good game aswell.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Good win by the Mavs and of all people Bradley, he realises that he needs to bring his game to the court more often. Tonight we shot our FT's very well at .926, but the 3 ball let us down again with only .214. Fin had a terrible night shooting, but at least he found another way to contribute with 10 boards and 4 assists. Great to see Pavel get a few seconds of action too, probably did the world of confidence to some garbage time. I would like to have Brevin Knight here, he is a true pass first PG and can defend quite well too. He had a double-double with 11 points and 13 assists. 

Hopefully we have turned away from our recent bad form for good now with the last two wins and AJ now at the helm. Just need to get Damp and Stack back ASAP, when they do come back I think we will be clicking on all cyclinders amd make a hell of a lot of noise and stick it to the Spurs.


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

aussiewill said:


> Good win by the Mavs and of all people Bradley, must be right with what JonG said before that he realises that he needs to bring his game to the court more often. Tonight we shot our FT's very well at .926, but the 3 ball let us down again with only .214. Fin had a terrible night shooting, but at least he found another way to contribute with 10 boards and 4 assists. Great to see Pavel get a few seconds of action too, probably did the world of confidence to some garbage time. I would like to have Brevin Knight here, he is a true pass first PG and can defend quite well too. He had a double-double with 11 points and 13 assists.
> 
> Hopefully we have turned away from our recent bad form for good now with the last two wins and AJ now at the helm. Just need to get Damp and Stack back ASAP, when they do come back I think we will be clicking on all cyclinders amd make a hell of a lot of noise and stick it to the Spurs.


Great post


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

[email protected] Daniels. Great win. All of yall said what i would have. Next is New Orleans.


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

Congrats to AJ on his first win as head coach!

I like how the team played for the most under these conditions. The game was a lot more conventional and everyone played their role. You could already see the difference with AJ as coach. Finley with 10 rebs eventhough he didn't shoot well. Bradley had a hell of a game as the starter. Good to see Dirk get back to form with a very solid game. Hopefully this change will transfer over to a nice winning streak.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

soulhunter_67 said:


> Great post


Thanks dude :clap:

You can now have a vote for poster of the month and another rep point, you can do the same for me too if you like :biggrin: (serious).


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Great win by the Mavs. Dirk really played hard, I liked when he dunked it hard on those two possesions. Everyone else played well too.


----------

